# Primary Care Coding Info



## psl2012 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an opportunity to get into primary care coding, thing is even with my CPC credentials this would be totally new for me.  What should I expect and what are some of the most valuable things I need to know or be aware of when coding primary care?  What are some of the challenges that you face?  I have worked in OB/GYN for the past seven years so this will really be a big learning curve for me.  The first yr the academy offered the specialty credentialing I got OGS certified as well, but outside of that I am really a virgin to the world of primary care coding.  Any info would be helpful.


Thanks[/FONT]


----------



## thompsonsyl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

I really like coding for primary care physicians because you get to see everything under the sun.  You really broaden your perspective.  You will code for all ages of patients so you will do physicals, paps, well-child & woman.  You will see immunizations and admins, J codes/inj admin codes, xrays, lesion removals, etc...

It is really neat and info is pretty readily available because although the variety of services is there, most of it is pretty straight forward unlike some other types of medicine that are more specialized (cardio, radio chemo, nephrology).

The aafp is a terrific website and always has great articles, tips, and coding info.  Take a moment to look through it.

Also, you will be dealing with more variety of insurance plans (HMO's, Mcal/Mcaid, EPSDT, CHDP) so I presume you will be opening yourself up to learn about their guidelines, coding and otherwise.  Look through the Provider Handbooks you will have in the office on these because coding for some of these payors involve special codes and criteria.

I hope this info helps out.  Good Luck to you, you will have a good time!


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 29, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the major difference would be going from coding Internal Med to coding Family Practice, I don't think there would be a huge difference as the IM I currently am employed with are PCP's also and act as specialist too.

Just wondering if anyone has anything to add.

TIA


----------

